# Mambo Dog



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy would kill me if I had her do this on TV.

http://cuteanimals.todaysbigthing.com/2009/11/03


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It's so cute, but I kinda felt bad for her staying on her back legs that long. What a good dog.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> It's so cute, but I kinda felt bad for her staying on her back legs that long. What a good dog.



I did too, but she seemed to be really enjoying herself.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh that was so cute! I also felt tired for her for being on her back legs so long... and she did it all with a smile on her face. Hope he gives her a huge treat for that one. She's a better dancer than I am


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

oh my! That is too stinking cute!


----------

